# RCI 1 in 4 Rule



## JohnPaul (Jan 10, 2012)

How is the RCI 1 in 4 rule enforced?  I stayed at the Manhattan Club last year with RCI points.  Looked at making a reservation this year.  The acknowledgements note that it is subject to the 1 in 4 rule.  However, it didn't appear that anything would stop me from making a reservaation.

Another property we like says it's subject to 1 in 4 but RCI points members are exempt.

Is anyone familiar with how this is enforced?

Thanks!


----------



## brother coony (Jan 10, 2012)

The resort is normally the enforcer,they can turn you away ,but they are unlikely to do so, on less they over book rooms and they need the one you have reserve, In the case of The MC they monitor there Reservation closely, and once you have a confirm reservation,you will have no problem checking in


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 11, 2012)

With MC, you can also trade in through SFX.  1-in-4 is an RCI rule and does not apply to SFX exchanges.  Also, the ripoff ''hospitality fee'' MC charges on RCI exchanges is NOT charged on SFX exchanges.

www.sfx-resorts.com


----------



## gnorth16 (Apr 27, 2012)

*2 units at same time*

I have hear that you can book consecutive weeks and get around the 1 in 4 rule, however what I want to do is book two units at the same time, both under my account and my name.  Does that get around the 1 in 4 rule, specifically HGVC?


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 27, 2012)

gnorth16 said:


> I have hear that you can book consecutive weeks and get around the 1 in 4 rule, however what I want to do is book two units at the same time, both under my account and my name. Does that get around the 1 in 4 rule, specifically HGVC?


Generally, yes.  Consecutive or concurrent reservations are allowed.

With HGVC, it looks like RCI enforces the 1 in 4 on their end.  I have HGVC Flamingo reserved, and it shows that I could exchange into the week before, the same week, or the following week, but not any other week.  The weeks I can book are listed normally, while the others are listed separately (after an explanation that the resort has a 1 in 3, 4 or 5 year restriction) and can't be selected.


----------



## jehb2 (Apr 28, 2012)

An HGVC counselor once tried to prevent me from making a MC reservation citing the 1-in-4 rule.  Problem was her math was terrible and she kept calculating it as 1-in-5 and I couldn't convince her otherwise.  Finally I asked for a supervisor who explained how to calculate the rule to her.


----------



## retailman (Apr 28, 2012)

RCI rejected a reservation into Houses at Summer Bay that was under the 
1 and 4 rule. It would not be worth the risk to even try. If RCI did not
catch it, The resort could restrict you, and there goes your vacation.


----------



## chriskre (Apr 28, 2012)

gnorth16 said:


> I have hear that you can book consecutive weeks and get around the 1 in 4 rule, however what I want to do is book two units at the same time, both under my account and my name.  Does that get around the 1 in 4 rule, specifically HGVC?



I tried to do this earlier this year and they cancelled my second reservation.  I believe since HGVC can book either points or weeks inventory that the weeks I was trying to book were in the weeks inventory, thus the 1 in 4.
I'm not sure if the units had been deposited into points inventory if it would have been an issue.  In the end they cancelled my ressie.  :annoyed: 
I still have my 1 bedroom but was trying to get a studio too for the same week so we didn't have to use the sofabed.   Oh well.   

Oh and I just got an email from SFX saying that they are renting MC units for $189 a night.   http://www.sfx-resorts.com/specials/manhattan-club.asp


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 28, 2012)

chriskre said:


> Oh and I just got an email from SFX saying that they are renting MC units for $189 a night. http://www.sfx-resorts.com/specials/manhattan-club.asp


That's not much more than the it costs through RCI Points. When I booked MC last year, I figured that it cost me about $145 a night between the cost of my points, the exchange fee and the cleaning fees. Depending on season, size, cost of points, and length of stay, the costs could vary some, but that's what it was for me.

When you consider that rentals aren't restricted to 1 in 4 and probably don't need to be booked anywhere near as far in advance (there's nothing in 2012 for exchanging into MC), $189/night for a rental is pretty good.


----------



## gnorth16 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's help.  I put a Sept. 2BR strip on hold, same for a Spring Break 3BR Sea World, I will confirm in the morning when RCI is back up.  The last thing I want to do is make plans for friends or family and get it cancelled after holidays and trips are planned.

I wish I was a bit more educated at the TPU game.  Yesterday I saw a 3BR's at HGVC Sea World OVER CHRISTMAS 2013 and I didn't book it thinking there would be more than one.  I went to book it today and it was gone .


----------



## chriskre (Apr 29, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> That's not much more than the it costs through RCI Points. When I booked MC last year, I figured that it cost me about $145 a night between the cost of my points, the exchange fee and the cleaning fees. Depending on season, size, cost of points, and length of stay, the costs could vary some, but that's what it was for me.
> 
> When you consider that rentals aren't restricted to 1 in 4 and probably don't need to be booked anywhere near as far in advance (there's nothing in 2012 for exchanging into MC), $189/night for a rental is pretty good.



Actually $189 seems reasonable to me too.  
It's costing me about $1200 or $170 a night including the $35 a night to RCI, to exchange in with my HGVC points, so I'm not too far off the mark with $189 either.  

I've seen Travelzoo rent MC for $169 a night and of course SFX also allows you  to do bonus weeks with their cash cards etc,  when you have a deposit.


----------



## Larry6417 (May 3, 2012)

Does the 1 in 4 rule apply to bookings through RCI points? My impression was that it did not. I've been to the Manhattan Club a couple times in the past 12 months.


----------



## JohnPaul (May 10, 2012)

Larry6417 said:


> Does the 1 in 4 rule apply to bookings through RCI points? My impression was that it did not. I've been to the Manhattan Club a couple times in the past 12 months.



One place I like to go at Lake Tahoe specifically states that their 1 in 4 rule does NOT apply to points.  However, I don't see the same wording on others.  It was Manhattan Club I was considering trying to stay at again.


----------

